
Show HN: StrongPassword.io - yashg
https://strongpassword.io/
======
ChrisGranger
Clicking the Generate A Password button, I was given the following 'strong'
password: Aka.07535,7

Returning to the Check Strength tab and pasting that in the box turns the box
_orange_ , not green, indicating it's not really a strong password. This is
conflicting information and should probably be looked at.

A password of eleven characters' length might not even be the weakest this
service provides. It was merely one I was given.

